# Pressure washer issue



## Wildland_Firefighter (Jan 18, 2021)

Just bought a belt drive pressure washer that has a Honda GX390 and a General Pump TS1811 pump on it. The pump gives out around 3500 psi and 4.5 GPM.

I've ran the motor and is runs fine but had several leaks (busted hose, and loose connections). I finally got everything fixed and was about to start it today but when I had the water on..the engine wouldn't turn over due to the excess pressure on the pump. I had to turn the water off and then fire up the motor but once I turned the water on...the motor stalled.

What could cause this? Stuck valves or what?

Thanks


----------



## sean donato (Jan 18, 2021)

Most likely the unloaded valve is stuck closed. Had this happen on my little pressure washer. Had to tear it apart and get it freed up. It should be where you adjust the pressure, under the knob. Simple enough job, make sure theres no dirt in any of the little ports.


----------



## Wildland_Firefighter (Jan 18, 2021)

sean donato said:


> Most likely the unloaded valve is stuck closed. Had this happen on my little pressure washer. Had to tear it apart and get it freed up. It should be where you adjust the pressure, under the knob. Simple enough job, make sure theres no dirt in any of the little ports.


That's what I was thinking but I can't find the thing anywhere.


----------



## sean donato (Jan 18, 2021)

Wildland_Firefighter said:


> That's what I was thinking but I can't find the thing anywhere.


Pics would help.


----------



## Wildland_Firefighter (Jan 18, 2021)

sean donato said:


> Pics would help.











TS1811 - General Pump


47 SERIES - 24 MM SOLID SHAFT - BRASS MANIFOLD




www.generalpump.com


----------



## sean donato (Jan 19, 2021)

The best I can tell is it's this here



I'm a bit more used to seeing them built on the pump, but the mfg page you linked has a lot of regulator options, so I'm 90% sure that would be where your issue is.


----------



## Wildland_Firefighter (Jan 19, 2021)

sean donato said:


> The best I can tell is it's this here
> View attachment 883374
> 
> 
> I'm a bit more used to seeing them built on the pump, but the mfg page you linked has a lot of regulator options, so I'm 90% sure that would be where your issue is.


That tip is where the hose hooks on for the pressure washer gun


----------



## sean donato (Jan 19, 2021)

Wildland_Firefighter said:


> That tip is where the hose hooks on for the pressure washer gun


It's got the 2 hoses for a bypass though. I would think the unloader is built in there.
I'm thinking it's a similar set up to this style.


----------



## Wildland_Firefighter (Jan 22, 2021)

Here it is. How do I know if it works? I loosened the bottom up and removed the nuts and then all of the washers. The shaft is moving up and down and then spins freely. 

I'm wondering if the adjustment was just too tight?


----------



## sean donato (Jan 22, 2021)

Wildland_Firefighter said:


> Here it is. How do I know if it works? I loosened the bottom up and removed the nuts and then all of the washers. The shaft is moving up and down and then spins freely.
> 
> I'm wondering if the adjustment was just too tight?


Could be, I had to remove the plunger on mine, some dirt plugged up a small passage internally.


----------



## Wildland_Firefighter (Jan 22, 2021)

sean donato said:


> Could be, I had to remove the plunger on mine, some dirt plugged up a small passage internally.


Dont know how i can remove this one...it has that piece will all of the holes around it. I tried using vise grups but it didn't budge.


----------



## ham (Jan 23, 2021)

FYI even with the unloader working properly you should blip the handle trigger and relieve pressure right before starting it


----------



## Wildland_Firefighter (Jan 24, 2021)

So I got it sort of working..but the unloader was leaking because I needed to tighten it more. Well I tightened it too much and then it wanted to stall the engine again. 

I just went ahead and ordered the new style unloader valve with the twist knob and have a pressure gauge on the way to dial in the pressure.


----------

